# The coach graveyard



## Mikeymutt (Apr 2, 2016)

On a recent weekend trip to the other side of the country with miss rubex.we visited this abandonment of coaches and mini buses.


----------



## smiler (Apr 2, 2016)

Gut em out stick in the necessary facilities,they'd provide emergency housing,


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 2, 2016)

Great collection of coaches don't even look like they have been cannibalised.Cracking find,Thanks for showing.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 2, 2016)

Find interesting place + photograph it brilliantly = winner


----------



## Seven (Apr 2, 2016)

well, there probably in better condition then the school buses I used to ride on was aha,


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Apr 2, 2016)

Love these. Nice find


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 2, 2016)

Amazing find. I noticed a MacEwan bus, thats a company local to me, so that bus has ended up a long way from home.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 2, 2016)

Weird place, half of them are derpy and half of them look new! Really wish we could have got into the cafe. Best bit of this place I think


----------



## Luise (Apr 2, 2016)

Lovely find!


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

I can just imagine my old angry bus driver sat in that seat on the 3rd picture, the patterns on the seats are even the same as my old school bus. Great report! And a cracking set of photos as always!


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 14, 2016)

WOW perfect find! Wonder when they stopped selling petrol at 99.9


----------



## night crawler (Apr 14, 2016)

Amazing that they could just abandon them like that, mind you I have seen a place in Wales like that and the place is open


----------



## Bones out (Apr 14, 2016)

You guys... I need these on my film roll! Right up my street on a sunny day with some tinnies and egg sandwiches.

Another fine rubymutt report.


----------



## Colorado Brother (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice place. Beautiful colors. Great pictures


----------



## FoxChild (Apr 15, 2016)

These are wonderful! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 15, 2016)

Totally awesome on all levels what a nice find

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Potter (Apr 17, 2016)

Excellent find


----------



## degenerate (Apr 18, 2016)

That's super cool Mikey, something nice and different


----------

